# BMC Sizing Q



## fuzz-tone

Hi all.
I'm 6'1 and have always ridden 58 or 59cm bikes. My current daily ride is a 59cm Bianchi Pista and I'm looking at a new BMC, but am wondering if I should go more by the top tube length to pick the frame as CC and some here have said. The Pista has a 57.5 effective top tube, but the 59cm BMC's is 58.5, which is more like a 60cm bike (the 57cm BMC has the same TT length I'm riding now). Is it a big enough difference that there is a "wrong" choice? Should I go with a size 57 BMC since that TT length is what I'm riding now? I also have a shot at a used 59cm frame but am leery of buying the "wrong" size. 

What say ye? Thx in advance.


----------



## logroll

I rode a 59 giant and bought a 59 bmc on ebay. It is definitely bigger. The TT is longer like you noticed. I am definitely more laid out and I am 6'2". Although I fit the bike I wish I could raise the seat higher, but cannot. My bikers inseam is 35" and pant inseam is 32."


----------



## fuzz-tone

Thanks for the reply. The more I think about it, I'll hold out for a 57.


----------



## Turf

*get a 57*

I'm 6'1" and normally ride a 60 Colnago or a 58 Cannondale. When I rode a 59 BMC it was big enough that I thought a 57 would fit better.


----------



## magic

I'm 6'3" and had 59 SLC01 (see the Jamis Forum for pics of the cracked frame). I was layed out (which I like) but also wish I could have got the seat post higher. I 57 might have been a better fit.


----------



## Wildstar87

Definitely go with the TT length, that really is the most important measurement to get right, otherwise it throws your front/rear balance off, even with shorter/longer stems. 

I have that issue with a Cannondale that is too short on TT, but right on seat tube length. It never felt right, even with a long stem, too much weight over the front, especially out of the saddle.

The BMC SLT01 I have is the right length, but because it's not a sloping top tube frame, the seat looks like it's way too low. But other than looks, it fits just right.

I've noticed that I'm definitely not your "ideal" proportioned body type for bicycles. I have a longer torso and shorter legs than the ideal.


----------



## 2002

I'm 5'11" and ride a 55 BMC SLT01. Bike fits just right. Seat looks a little low though.
Here is a picture of how low the seat is.


----------



## Aussie Rider

I'm almost 6'2" and ride a SLT01 59cm with a 110mm stem and find it just right

My other bikes (mostly vintage) have TT lengths from 57-58cm and don't have a problem with the shorter TT but the SLT01 is my main ride


----------



## thedips

yea bmcs are way bigger... i ride a 53/52 and my bmc is a 49... .top tube is a 53.5
go down for sure.. or you will be stretched out


----------



## carbonLORD

Figured I'd chime in. I'm 6'3 and the 57 fits me like I wanted. Glad I didn't go larger.


----------



## attwyn

I'm 5'6". What will be my ideal BMC bike size? Thanks!


----------



## SGGuy

I believe a small will be ideal..


----------



## attwyn

SGGuy said:


> I believe a small will be ideal..


Hi there! Is that a 49 or 51? I'm leaning for 49 because they say that BMC sizes are little bit bigger that most other bike manufacturers. 

I'm now using a Trek 50. Thanks.


----------



## Atomant

attwyn said:


> Hi there! Is that a 49 or 51? I'm leaning for 49 because they say that BMC sizes are little bit bigger that most other bike manufacturers.
> 
> I'm now using a Trek 50. Thanks.


I'm in the same dilema too. I'm 176cm tall with an inseam of 81 cm. Anyone care to advise what frame size on a team machine?


----------



## gibson00

Similar question here. I ride with a saddle height of 73cm.
I normally ride bikes with a top tube of 54 - 55cm (a '54' Cdale fits me perfect). Which I guess is either a '51' or a '53' BMC frame.
The 51 would have me putting a few spacers under a 120mm stem. The 53 would have me showing very little seatpost....
Or maybe BMC just isn't a good fit for me..


----------



## dafocks33

I am just over 6 foot not quite 6.1 and the fitting calc has me at a 55 as well as the 185 cm chart has me at a 55 as well. I see some people my size are riding a 57? How does the bike fit? too stretched out? I have placed the order with a 55 I am thinking about changing it to a 57...any thoughts would be great


----------



## 1steve1

Hi I'm having the same issue 54 or 56 BMC SLX-01 .... going by the BMC site it's a 56 but the bike shop says 54..... I'm not a racer and freely say never will be but at 6'1' the 56 should be the one I think, I know go ride it but I can't.

Any input would help.


----------



## stickystuff

had the same issue. im 6'1", test rode a 55 pro machine and it felt a bit small. my gut said go 57 which i did and fits me just right! go by the top tube size. my other bikes are 57.5. the bmcs top tube is also 57.5.


----------



## MB-BMC

dafocks33 said:


> I am just over 6 foot not quite 6.1 and the fitting calc has me at a 55 as well as the 185 cm chart has me at a 55 as well. I see some people my size are riding a 57? How does the bike fit? too stretched out? I have placed the order with a 55 I am thinking about changing it to a 57...any thoughts would be great


I'm 186cm (6.1 foot) and I bought the 55cm pro machine after reading that the BMC's are big for their size. The bike fit's me perfect..!


----------



## PFriscia

MB-BMC, I sent you a pm but am following up on the thread.

What is your BB to saddle height and what is drop to the bars? Doesnt look like you have any spacers installed -- I am a little worried that for my BB to Saddle (77.5CM) I will have too much drop.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## MB-BMC

PFriscia said:


> MB-BMC, I sent you a pm but am following up on the thread.
> 
> What is your BB to saddle height and what is drop to the bars? Doesnt look like you have any spacers installed -- I am a little worried that for my BB to Saddle (77.5CM) I will have too much drop.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat


BB to saddle hight is identical to yours at 77.5 cm (I have short legs, long torso).

Drop from saddle to bars is 9 cm with a 10 mm spacer + the headset with 15 mm height included with the frame. The stem is a 3T, 100 mm length, minus 6 degree angle.

I feel confident that the 55 cm frame is the correct size, especially since the HT is 20 mm longer on the 57 cm frame meaning that it will be difficult go get the correct drop from saddle to bars even without spacers.

Hope this helps


----------



## alancross

I'm just under 6.2 and went with the 57 eventhough I had to do a ton of research, talk to the guys at CC, consult here, and hem and haw. I'm really glad I did the 57 (as opposed to the 59). Zero stack height (other than headset), 130mm stem, 8cm saddle/bar drop. Very happy. Seems like the general rule for the slt01 is go down a size if you're in doubt. See pics on Let's see your BMC thread.


----------

